# Gorgeous Knitted cardigan



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Vintage knitted cardigan which I would love to share with you that I have just found.

Hope you love it.

http://zilredloh.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Double-Collar-Double-Chic-Pattern.pdf


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely cardi.

I was laughing at the Rowntrees ad......"so good between smokes"!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

You are absolutely right...it's gorgeous!! 1937 was a very good year..I was 10 years old, we had just moved to the country, and I attended a real grammar school. There were 10 in my class...3rd , I think... In a classroom that had 8 or 9 4th graders too. I remember that my mother often wore sweaters like this one, with a matching straight skirt, on "town days" which usually included a trip to the beauty parlor "to have her hair done", Nancy L.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

NipomoNan said:


> You are absolutely right...it's gorgeous!! 1937 was a very good year..I was 10 years old, we had just moved to the country, and I attended a real grammar school. There were 10 in my class...3rd , I think... In a classroom that had 8 or 9 4th graders too. I remember that my mother often wore sweaters like this one, with a matching straight skirt, on "town days" which usually included a trip to the beauty parlor "to have her hair done", Nancy L.


My mum was born in 1926. I was born in 1948 so this was 11 years before me!! I would love to be that slim again. There is no reason though that this pattern could be adapted for us more voluptuous girls!! A "few" extra stitches for around the "waistline".


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Lovely cardi.
> 
> I was laughing at the Rowntrees ad......"so good between smokes"!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I thought the adverts were fun too - would not be allowed now though than goodness!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

dont like it at all I like BIG long Loose garments.......thank heaven I never had to wear shrunken clothes.
I always buy at least 2 sizees larger than what I need.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

cakes said:


> dont like it at all I like BIG long Loose garments.......thank heaven I never had to wear shrunken clothes.
> I always buy at least 2 sizees larger than what I need.


Me too!! I know the feeling. Do you think we might feel a little jealous - I can't even remember being that slim.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Memories. :thumbup:


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Love it


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

I love it. I wish I could wear it. I need some of that product that they are advertising. :lol:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

What a treasure! I love the style and had loads of fun looking through each add. Wow... I could NEVER wear it but love it just the same. The collar is very sweet and the pattern stitches are awesome.
Thank you for sharing. I smiled. ;-)


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks--I do like the pattern. I also loved the ads--so much fun to read it all.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> Me too!! I know the feeling. Do you think we might feel a little jealous - I can't even remember being that slim.


I remember being that small--when I was seven years old :~(.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Love the sweater but it is almost as much fun to read the advertisements from that time frame. Wonder what was in that rapid weight reduction stuff?


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

I think is it gorgeous but so many projects, so little time!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Did women really have 32-34 inch busts then?
Ellie


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Stunning and timeless. Thank you very much for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! 
The days of the single line eyebrows haven't returned in a while. Funny that there are ads for weight loss and hair removal. Some things never change.

Pretty sweater!


----------

